# Welcome! Please Read! if you are new to our forums start here!



## Vertical Limit (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to our new members and our long time members of LilBeginnings!






Please take the time to review our Forum Rules here......

https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/threads/miniature-horse-talk-forum-rules-and-etiquette.138416/

Thanks everyone!


----------

